# Cleaning smoker?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I keep my smoker on the deck and the dogs usually due a good job cleaning outside what due you use to clean inside?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Nothing. Don't clean it. It lends to the flavor. Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

we never clean ours


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got the self cleaning feature on mine. I just hose it out after running it. :lol:










Seriously, I do hose it out in between uses to get rid of little crawly type pests & cob webs. Better to clean it out than open the door and find a cob web laying across my food. Also occasional cleaning to remove flaking is a good idea.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I took the power washer to mine one time when it was really bad. Cleaned most of the crud out and didn't seem to have any effect on meat the next time we used it.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

i line the water pan and bottom of the smoker with foil for easy clean up. Sometimes I'll run the smoker on hi heat to burn off some of the grease/oil residue. If it's real dirt i might hose it out then turn the heat on hi to dry it out. I wouldn't use soap during cleaning. I believe the smoker is seasoned and it takes away some of the good smoke flavor.

just burn the gunk of the racks if they get nasty or furry:yikes:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Like an iron skillet, they get seasoned and work better with age. Just clean the racks and drip pans


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The booklet that came with my propane smoker said to NOT use water as from a hose to wash it out. The recommendation was to wipe it down with a damp cloth every now and then. So far I have just left it alone except for washing the racks. Never found any bugs or spiders inside of it. I do cover it with the cover that came with the unit.


----------

